# Kids Nite Out-Beach Club Villas



## CAROLW (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone know the details of the kids nite out program? I've found the description but can't find the price or the nights that it is offered.

We are staying at the Beach Club Villas next March (on a trade) and might like a night out without the kiddies.


----------



## goofy4mickey (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi - you can get info here:  http://www.kidsniteout.com/svcs_sitter.aspx

We're trying them for the first time next week - I'll let you know how it goes but I've heard really great things about them from others.

Kim


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 9, 2008)

We dropped the kids off there. My 7 yr old loved it, the 10 yr old was bored. It's definately geared more toward younger kids. They do have playstations and movies runninig. 

Had to placate the older one by buying him a gelato at the Marketplace after we picked them up.


----------



## goofy4mickey (Aug 10, 2008)

The drop off place is the Sandcastle Club - it's for 4-12 year olds.  Kids nite out is a service that comes to your room - and will take any age.  They seem pretty flexible and will even take your kids to a park or to dinner.

Here's some more info on Sandcastle Club - http://www.mouseowners.com/info/showentry.php?e=31  I believe it's around $10/hour per kid with a 4 hour minimum - some other info on babysitting services at WDW is here:  http://www.intercot.com/infocentral/children/childcare.asp

We've actually  used the Neverland Club for our kids and they absolutely loved it - they were 6 & 4 at the time.  The children enter through Wendy's window and get sprinkled with Pixie Dust - the theming is very fun.  Our kids didn't want to leave.  A side note - they also gave us a pager, which was nice.  Dinner was included, too.

We have a 20 month old, which is why we're trying Kids Nite Out this trip instead - he's too young for any of the other childcare.

Kim


----------

